# Setting Up Affiliate Program



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Does anybody know if it is possible to set up an affiliate program with the paypal shopping cart?

Or, are there any free shopping carts that include an affiliate program?

It seems like if you have an affiliate program, you instantly get tons more hits to your site and sales, since their are so many links to your site.

Thanks for the help,
Jon


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

An affiliate program doesn't give you instant sales or instant traffic. Just like your webstore, you have to promote an affiliate program and find the right affiliates for your store.

Managing your own affiliate program isn't always easy either (dealing with affiliates, applications, payments, support). 

I think oscommerce or zencart might have affiliate tracking built in (or have modules that will do this), but if you're serious about starting your own affiliate program, you may want to research outsourcing it to an affiliate company like cj (expensive), clixgalore (I see a few t-shirt companies on there) or shareasale.


----------



## Twin85 (Jun 12, 2005)

JDR, 

I just set up an affiliate program for my store and it was a huge pain. I found a free script, don't have the website off hand, but I had to find a experienced programmer to set it up for me. 

I'll try to post the link later...


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, you will get a few more hits from zencart at least if you add your site to thier showcase; I've probably gotten about 100 hits from it this month or so, all you have to do is leave the small note at the bottom that links back to the zencart site which is fair.


----------



## AeonTees (Jul 9, 2005)

Just curious. Those of you who create original designs. Are you putting the shirts from the affiliate sites on the same page as your original designs or are you creating a whole seperate site for those shirts? I'd like to incorporate both into my site, but keep them in a seperate category so people will know which are originals and which are being resold. Or does that not even matter?

hmmmm...

Peace out,
Chris


----------

